# MIYATA 710...with melted hoods!



## HARPO (Jul 14, 2019)

Just brought this little puppy home from out on the Island. Worth the 70 mile round trip to get this for only $60...

How do you like the melted hoods? This is only the second bike I've gotten that had hoods this bad. The other was my Fuji Del Ray (see my Post), and it's a nightmare getting this all off!

Anway...from what I've gathered, it's from 1983 as per a Catalog I found online. It's all there, and in pretty good condition (_sans you know wha_t) and should be looking pretty spiffy once I'm done with it. I haven't had a red bike to work on in a while, so this should look nice all polished up. Also the first bike I've seen/had with the Suntour BL derailleurs. Oh, and the guy threw in the Cannondale bag, which he said he cleaned, but the jury is out on that one...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 14, 2019)

More before shots...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Jul 14, 2019)

-----

Leprosy!

You can rest easy; it is clearly a burnt out case.  

_And _ it is Rhode Gear equipped!  

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jul 18, 2019)

Well, I thought I was done. Now I see tons of spots I missed!!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 18, 2019)

I’m hoping for something like this in a 52cm to come my way. Until then, I keep buying all the electro-forged Schwinn lightweights that cross my path. How’s this for dumb: I pass on a $30 Centurion at a yard sale because it was equipped with stem shifters, and steel 27”s. Then a week later, I buy another Speedster for the same money.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 18, 2019)

Back on the 80’s it was Miyata and Bridgestone if you were in the know. I worked at a bike shop and we could not wait to see the newest Bridgestone!


----------



## Mr.RED (Jul 20, 2019)

That cleaned up nice grab some new hoods and it will be complete.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 20, 2019)

Mr.RED said:


> That cleaned up nice grab some new hoods and it will be complete.




That's for the next owner, lol...


----------

